# Ansi 117.1 504.5



## Kanzas (Jun 17, 2013)

ANSI 117.1 504.5.  Did the requirement for a 2" contrasting strip at the front edge of stair treads appear for the first time in the 2003 version of ANSI 117.1, or did it exist prior to that time?


----------



## steveray (Jun 17, 2013)

CT deleted the entire section without substitution.....Sorry, no help here....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 17, 2013)

The 1998 version: ICC/ANSI A117.7-1998

Francis


----------



## Kanzas (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you sure? I don't see it in the 1998 version. Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 17, 2013)

Not in the 1998

In the 2003


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 17, 2013)

Didn't say it was, just leading you to the well!

Francis


----------



## Kanzas (Jun 17, 2013)

Ah, yes - got it - thanks!


----------

